

Singapore's Prime Minister Has Published His Own C++ Sudoku Solver - drinchev
http://gizmodo.com/singapores-prime-minister-has-published-his-own-c-sud-1702226683

======
ColinWright
Not to be too discouraging, but if you don't get many comments or votes, it
might be because this has been submitted multiple times over the past couple
of weeks:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9490017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9490017)
1 day ago, 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487721)
1 day ago, 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487060)
2 days ago, 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9486301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9486301)
2 days ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485348](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485348)
2 days ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485266)
2 days ago, no comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9485237)
2 days ago, 148 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9419035)
14 days ago, 126 comments

~~~
drinchev
Thanks for telling me. I've probably missed it.

